# wet floor VW Golf



## pjq (20 Jan 2007)

The carpet under the driver is constantly wet this winter , I put in newspapers to soak it up but it keeps returning . I cant see if its rain or puddles that cause it , this did happen once when the car was new . VW Golf 2001 ( LHD bought in Germany) . 
pjq


----------



## r2d2 (20 Jan 2007)

pjq said:


> The carpet under the driver is constantly wet this winter , I put in newspapers to soak it up but it keeps returning . I cant see if its rain or puddles that cause it , this did happen once when the car was new . VW Golf 2001 ( LHD bought in Germany) .
> pjq


 
I had the same problem with my '03 but the wet was behind the drivers seat in the passenger footwell...I brought it back to the dealer (it's still under warranty) and they expected to find a window, sunroof or door seal leak....They didn't though. They told me that they had 're-sealed' everything and if it happened again they'd need the car for a few days. It hasn't happened since but I'm planning on going to a Kwik Fit type place so I can have a proper look under the car and maybe get a second opinion.....


----------



## Con (20 Jan 2007)

This happened us once after we had our windscreen replaced so the company just re-installed it.


----------



## Aidomoss (21 Jan 2007)

This is a common problem with Seat Leons. Not sure about other models. Seat and VW are one of the same company so maybe it's the same problem. Inside the drivers door there is a thin sheet of metal that your electric window motor is joined onto. This has a rubber seal around the edge. Try to reseal this with silicone and see does that help.
When you open the drivers door after a big shower of rain does alot of water "splash out" onto the ground. This is what I had and thought the seal around the door was holding water but found out it was the inside seal. Try it and see how you get on. Also if you lift up the carpet to see if the rubber plug in the floor is O.K. These can crack and become loose and let water into the drivers well especially in the bad weater we have had.
Just read that your have a LHD. Was the pollen fillter replaced recently. This is on the left hand side of my Leon. The cover on it is quite hard to replace and if the sides of it are not straightened out and sitting over the side of the filter then water can drain from the windscreen into the pollen filter and on down into the fan heater in the car. Not sure if the pollen filter is on the left in a LHD. Might be worth checking.


----------



## Olly64 (22 Jan 2007)

yes i got my windscreen replaced 2 weeks ago and recently noticed the floor soaking, is it common for them to be so unreliable, i now have to take a day off work to get them to seal up there mistake, surely if you are replaceing windscreens every day you would make sure that it doesnt leak before leaving, could this have future problems if the floor gets rusty and starts to crack, is this dangerous?


----------



## Mr2 (22 Jan 2007)

Olly64, it is unusuall for them, Most windscreens are bonded in to cars and you use a special sealer to do this. Sometimes what happens is the sealer gets into a run off chanel and blocks it up and the water is forced to go inside the car, Sometimes its the windscreen companys fault sometimes people don't listen to what there told ie. avoid putting on your wipers, washing your car, even getting your car wet, don't hit pot holes etc for 24hrs after the replacement has been fitted. It's sometimes to hard to do all these but most people get away with it. The company might have a mobile unit where they can come to your house or job and fit the screen with out you taking a day off.


----------



## conor_mc (23 Jan 2007)

This happened to a mates Passat last year - the seal around the pollen filter had gone, allowing water into the ventilation/AC system, and gravity did the rest with the water eventually seaping out from the footwell heater vents onto the carpet.


----------



## andrew1977 (24 Jan 2007)

Same problem with me when i got the windscreen replaced. Brought it to my garage who told me the windscreen replacers had made a balls of re-installation and had also smashed the pollen filter holder and water was getting in, in my case on the passenger side
My local garage charged my 80 Euro for re-sealing,replacing pollen filter and general tidy up of the mess

Severe letter to my insurance company lambasting their windscreen replacement provider resulted in them refunding the 80 euro to me

Get it fixed properly and if it was the windscreen replacement companys fault..send the insurance company the bill..worked for me


----------



## jmayo (24 Jan 2007)

As conor mention it is most likely damage to the pollen filter.
If not installed correctly then water gets in, it can end up in a space under the floor because the body appears to be two sheets thinly separated.
Heard one story where the pollen filter was replaced incorrectly and the driver kept hearding the noise of water splashing around.  Took a while to figure it out.


----------



## sinjon (22 Nov 2007)

had this problem last winter.
discovered water was lwaking in around rear lights.
took out rear light fittings and rubber seals were perished/cracked. replaced the same seals but added plenty of silicone.
problem never returned.
hope this is of help


----------

